# The Itsy bitsy Spider.



## a nightmare on maple ave (May 14, 2017)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's some very complex movement you got with the ground spider. Well done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is frightening. Great job.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That spider is Bodacious!!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! This looks awesome!  

Great job!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hated spiders before this ... hate them even more now. I'm calling YOU when I wake up screaming in the middle of the night.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Great job, that is awesome.


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Magnificent!


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

I just love it !


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Where's the vacuum cleaner?! The big one won't go up the pipe so I'll have to find a really big shoe.

Congrats on these - they made my skin crawl.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I use a spider theme for my decorations.
So I absolutely love this.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool! I had to watch this multiple times to see what the ones on the cobweb on the ground were doing. Never seen anyone set a spider prop up like those. All of it was outstanding and the big ones were beautifully done but the ones on the cobweb were fascinating!


----------



## gpawood (Aug 12, 2011)

Your use of all the spiders are amazing, I love using spiders but this is way over the top... Well Done!


----------

